# PowerClear model 38584 (/ 221QE) - runs fine but rotor keeps spinning ... even after handle is released



## johnny-canuck (May 4, 2015)

I'm getting my machine ready for the new season and I'm trying to figure out how to fix the problem. I'm not sure how old the machine is at this point, but probably 10-15 years.
=========
The owners manual talks about adjusting the tension on the "Control Cable" that runs down to the rotor blades this way:

1. Adjuster link 2. Z-fitting 3. Spring cover 4. Unhook the spring here.
Note: You can pull up the adjuster link and cable to make unhooking the spring easier.
2. Move the Z-fitting to a higher or lower hole on the adjuster link as needed to obtain the 1/16-inch to 1/8-inch (2 mm to 3 mm) gap between the control bar and the handle (Figure 20).

I've tried playing with this adjustment but haven't been able to fix the problem. I'm assuming there's still >>too much<< tension on the cable and it's still keeping the Rotors engaged and spinning, but even after I give it a lot of slack, I still have the problem.

I've also tried to find a fix on YouTube with no luck yet.
==========

My question: It seems to me that this is probably a pretty common problem. Do I need to take the cover off and do something in the actual rotor drive area where the drive belt / pulley / idle tensioner / etc are? 

Anybody else run into this problem? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

johnny-canuck said:


> Do I need to take the cover off


Yes. Most likely the problem is with the idler tension, could simply be an un-latched or broken return spring.


----------



## johnny-canuck (May 4, 2015)

sledman8002002 said:


> Yes. Most likely the problem is with the idler tension, could simply be an un-latched or broken return spring.


Thanks very much. I'll take a look at what you've suggested. I always like to have an idea of what to look for when I start something


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

this is not your exact model, but is very close and a clear view of what to expect inside the cover.


----------



## johnny-canuck (May 4, 2015)

oneboltshort said:


> this is not your exact model, but is very close and a clear view of what to expect inside the cover.


Thanks very much. With the 2 suggestions I got today, it looks like I should be able to pretty easily spot the cause of the problem tomorrow.


----------



## Tosh (Jan 31, 2018)

I had the same problem last winter with my 721QZN. The metal augur control cable wore a groove in a small plastic piece called the guide cable clutch. See picture below. The cable got stuck in the groove, keeping the augur spinning even when the handle was released. Not a difficult repair, but access is a bit tricky. Perhaps the 221 shares the same design.


----------



## Tosh (Jan 31, 2018)

This video shows how to access the guide cable clutch.


----------



## johnny-canuck (May 4, 2015)

Tosh said:


> This video shows how to access the guide cable clutch.


Wow! Thanks. I actually did happen to see >>your<< repair while I was looking for fixes, but it seemed a little too exotic/complicated (+ a newer model version of the machine) for this old senior with a right hand / arm that doesn't doesn't have a lot of fine motor control. 

It seemed to me like a very "doable" repair, but maybe not so much for me. (I might have to enlist my son to be part of the repair team  ). I'll see when I put the machine on the OR table and remove the cover today. I'll keep my fingers crossed that I don't find the same issue ... but if I do, I won't be surprised. Thanks again.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

The old style clutch cable guides, part number 108-4919 were made of a plastic/nylon material. The new guides , part number 140-3660 are made of aluminum and would be the preferred replacement part. I replaced my plastic guide with the metal one last year because the cable melted itself into the plastic one. Use YOUR Toro model number to find the correct guide number for your machine.

Toro Snowblower Clutch Cable Guide Replacement 139-3565 - YouTube


----------



## johnny-canuck (May 4, 2015)

johnny-canuck said:


> Wow! Thanks. I actually did happen to see >>your<< repair while I was looking for fixes, but it seemed a little too exotic/complicated (+ a newer model version of the machine) for this old senior with a right hand / arm that doesn't doesn't have a lot of fine motor control.
> 
> It seemed to me like a very "doable" repair, but maybe not so much for me. (I might have to enlist my son to be part of the repair team  ). I'll see when I put the machine on the OR table and remove the cover today. I'll keep my fingers crossed that I don't find the same issue ... but if I do, I won't be surprised. Thanks again.


Well fortunately it appears that I lucked out in terms of my problem.

From what I see, the problem with my >>older<< 221QE (rather than your newer 721QE) looks to be a simple case of a broken spring. For anybody else that might ever be looking, I’ve added 2 pictures. One shows the machine with the broken spring. The other shows the Control Cable running down from the handle (behind the belt) and still properly connected … but obviously missing the Spring that connects it to the rest of the machine on the left side.

Tomorrow I should be able to get a new spring from the dealer and be ready when the snow decides to arrive.

Thanks for everybody's help.


----------

